# Touareg Child Seat Installation Thread



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

My little guy recently outgrew his infant seat. I purchased a convertible seat and have a few questions regarding installation. I plan to have the installation checked by my local PD but until then I want to hear a few things about Touareg specific installations. There are a few other "child seat" threads but I thought starting one specific to installation would be helpful to many.
1) Have any of you found the angle on the outboard positions a bit steep?
2) I purchased a Britax Roundabout. For those who installed Britax seats (Roundabout, Marathon, etc.), how secure is your seat using LATCH? My infant seat was rock solid but it was a different brand, construction, and I used the middle position. I find that the Britax is secure but the infant seat was immovable. 
3) Are there any Britax owners using Versa-Tether in the rear facing position? If so, how are you attaching it.

If anyone has any tips for installation, please post them here for all to see.
Link to Child Seat Latch Guide Thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2083103
Link to LATCH specific thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1880376
Link to General Thread on Child Seats (models and recommendations): http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1761587

TIP: When installing an infant seat with a base, I found it helpful to place a paper thin rubber mat under the base prior to attaching. The rubber between the leather seats and plastic base makes the installation more stable. (Contact paper may work as well.)


_Modified by theswami at 4:16 PM 7-23-2005_


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Child Seat Installation Thread (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_
1) Have any of you found the angle on the outboard positions a bit steep?

_Modified by theswami at 4:16 PM 7-23-2005_

I have the Peg Pergo infant car seat and it has the adjustable base angle. Even with that I still had to put a foam noodle or towel below to get it into the correct position. 
PS... When I took the car seat for inspection at the police office they said the middle position was no good due to the fact we had a fold away center storage section that fold up. Under hard braking scenerios the center compartment could fold back down damaging an infants legs or other body parts. So I choose to put in on the rear passenger side.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Child Seat Installation Thread (theswami)*

Thanks for posting the links. Here's a link to a LATCH / ISOFIX discussion (with pictures) in the Phaeton forum, it sort of compliments the information presented in the three threads you referenced:
LATCH / ISOFIX Child Seat Fixtures and Mounting Hooks
Michael


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm using the Roundabout with the LATCH system. Seems to work great for forward facing. As I recall, didn't really have a problem rear facing either. I'm using a protective mat so that the seat doesn't press permanent dents into the leather.


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: Touareg Child Seat Installation Thread (theswami)*

I'm using the Marathon, front-facing now, using latch in the outboard position. I'ts always been nearly immovable for me, even when it was rear facing, but I have always used a double folded beach towel under the seat to protect the leather. When it was rear-facing i gave it an extra fold in the front to level the seat better. I dfid not use the versa-tether in rear-facing mode.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

Tip for those with Britax equipped with Versa-Tether and using the rear facing position:
Due to the finish (lack of exposed metal bars/seat belt mounts) of the Touareg I found it near impossible to find an anchor point for the Versa Tether.
After a bunch of thought and time in the truck I found the perfect place for the Versa Tether using the Connector Strap.
This install will work in any position but I'm using the passenger side LATCH position.
Use the following at your own risk and by all means have the seat installation checked by a certified technician.
Location of the anchor point: under the rear seats.
Lift the rear seats (as if you were folding down the seat backs for transporting large objects) and you will see a set of rings in the middle of the floor. It appears that the rings are used to clip the seats into place. There are a set of rings for each rear seat.
The rings are a great anchor point because they are bolted to the floor of the vehicle.
The following steps are taken before installing the seat via LATCH or the seat belt:
Using VW's instructions, lift the rear seat where you intend to mount the Britax.
Thread the Connector Strap through a ring and create the loop.
Feed the Versa Tether to the D-ring on the Connector Strap from the front of the seat by going from the top of the seat and then underneath and through the crack in the front of the seat.
Push the seat back into place. 
Upon completion, the D-ring will be underneath the seat and the Versa Tether hook will be on the outsideof the bottom of the seat.
Mount the seat via LATCH or the seat belt then tighten the Versa Tether. 
I use this installion and my child seat is rock solid. I plan to have my local Police Department check the install.


----------



## TouaRhodesian (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_Lift the rear seats (as if you were folding down the seat backs for transporting large objects) and you will see a set of rings in the middle of the floor.

Uh, no. Someone else posted information like this in another one of the child-seat threads. I have searched the area under my rear seat bottoms for these elusive rings, but they simply are not there. I wrap and loop my strap around the right front seat leg on the passenger side. This is the only possible secure location on my 2005 V6. There is a little metal flange with a rubber foot on it that stands near the center of the floor and appears to serve to keep the seat bottom from rattling or something, but it doesn't look too secure.
If someone has a pic of these alleged rings, I would love to see it.












_Modified by TouaRhodesian at 4:17 PM 7-25-2005_


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (TouaRhodesian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TouaRhodesian* »_
Uh, no. Someone else posted information like this in another one of the child-seat threads. I have searched the area under my rear seat bottoms for these elusive rings, but they simply are not there. I wrap and loop my strap around the right front seat leg on the passenger side. This is the only possible secure location on my 2005 V6. There is a little metal flange with a rubber foot on it that stands near the center of the floor and appears to serve to keep the seat bottom from rattling or something, but it doesn't look too secure.
If someone has a pic of these alleged rings, I would love to see it.








_Modified by TouaRhodesian at 4:17 PM 7-25-2005_

The rings are not "alleged," they exist. Either you are not looking close enough, my description is off a bit, or different Touaregs have different constructions.
I'm not sure about the information in the other thread but the rings I refer to are ON THE FLOOR under the seat and not attached to the seat bottom itself.
The rings I used for the VERSA Tether have no rubber on them and are bolted to the floor under both rear seats.
I suggest that if two of us have seen or used the rings then they exist and the problem is on your end.








BTW, how did you get the tether around the leg of the seat? Do you have power seats? I would be careful with that install because IF your seats are anything like mine then the tether would move each time the seat is moved and the idea behind the tether is to anchor it to something that doesn't move at all.
Here is a pic of the rings (I used the passenger side rings which look the same as the driver's side in the picture):











_Modified by theswami at 9:37 PM 7-25-2005_


----------



## TouaRhodesian (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (theswami)*

Three things:
1) Those "rings" hold the seat bottom down. Look underneath the seat bottom when you fold it forward, and you will see two corresponding tabs with rubber caps. These tabs slide under/into the "rings." If you are using one of these for the strap, I doubt that your seat is properly, uh, seated, and may lift in an accident. I would not use one of these as the anchor point for your tether.
2) Even if I wanted to use one of those "rings," the connector strap that came with my Britax is nowhere near long enough to do so.
3) I wrap/loop the connector strap around the right front leg of the REAR passenger seat. I assume when you asked if I had power seats that you thought I was using the front seat leg. I fold the rear seat bottom forward, wrap/loop the strap around the front right leg and make sure it is scrunched down so that it doesn't interfere with re-locking the seat down.


_Modified by TouaRhodesian at 11:00 AM 7-26-2005_


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (TouaRhodesian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TouaRhodesian* »_Three things:
1) Those "rings" hold the seat bottom down. Look underneath the seat bottom when you fold it forward, and you will see two corresponding tabs with rubber caps. These tabs slide under/into the "rings." If you are using one of these for the strap, I doubt that your seat is properly, uh, seated, and may lift in an accident. I would not use one of these as the anchor point for your tether.
2) Even if I wanted to use one of those "rings," the connector strap that came with my Britax is nowhere near long enough to do so.
3) I wrap/loop the connector strap around the right front leg of the REAR passenger seat. I assume when you asked if I had power seats that you thought I was using the front seat leg. I fold the rear seat bottom forward, wrap/loop the strap around the front right leg and make sure it is scrunched down so that it doesn't interfere with re-locking the seat down.

_Modified by TouaRhodesian at 11:00 AM 7-26-2005_

1) You are correct. The rings are used to hold the seat down. I checked the mechanism and feel comfortable that the seats will not come up in the event of an accident. Essentially, the "hook" with the rubber caps under the seat slide forward when the seat is moved into place. The failure of the versa tether would come when the seat is slid into place and in theory the strap could be shredded by the "hook" with the rubber cap.
Additionally, in order to move the seats, you would have to pull the strap to unlock the mechanism. 
The important thing to note here is that the child seat is connected to the truck via LATCH and that the Versa Tether is just an additional point where the seat is anchored. Even if the rear seat were to come up (which I doubt), the child seat isn't going anywhere because of secure LATCH install.
2) My connector strap is short as well but the Versa Tether is fairly long. Once the connector strap is stretched the clip on the Versa Tether is outside the seat but the strap is under the seat. I can't imagine that there is very much difference in the straps. For the record, my Britax manufacture date in 06/05.
3) Interesting install. I will check my seat to see if that is an option for me. My concern here would be that by installing the connector strap on a leg, the seat would be pulled left or right versus straight down using my install. Otherwise, it seems like a good place for the Versa Tether.
One note on your install, again, the idea behind the anchor point for the Versa Tether is that the anchor point NEVER moves. Does the leg detach from the truck when you fold the seat over? If the leg does not move then it must allow for some sliding if the seat became detached. Is that correct?
It is possible that there is more than one way to skin a cat here which is good to hear because intially, it seemed that there were not very many places to use the Versa Tether. My guess is that very FEW Britax owners are using the Versa Tether in the T-Reg.


_Modified by theswami at 4:12 PM 7-26-2005_


----------



## TouaRhodesian (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_
One note on your install, again, the idea behind the anchor point for the Versa Tether is that the anchor point NEVER moves. Does the leg detach from the truck when you fold the seat over? If the leg does not move then it must allow for some sliding if the seat became detached. Is that correct?


Both front legs of the rear seat bottom are hinged. Thus, the only time it moves is when you fold the seat bottom forward. Even then, the strap's connection is unaffected by this movement.
I still don't understand how, in your install, the tab can slide into the anchor ring with the strap attached to it. Even if it can, I think the potential for shredding the strap is high if you install and uninstall the seat frequently (as in my case).
As a final note, I would strongly urge you to use the seatbelt install, rather than the LATCH. http://www.consumerreports.org...25368


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (TouaRhodesian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TouaRhodesian* »_
Both front legs of the rear seat bottom are hinged. Thus, the only time it moves is when you fold the seat bottom forward. Even then, the strap's connection is unaffected by this movement.
I still don't understand how, in your install, the tab can slide into the anchor ring with the strap attached to it. Even if it can, I think the potential for shredding the strap is high if you install and uninstall the seat frequently (as in my case).
As a final note, I would strongly urge you to use the seatbelt install, rather than the LATCH. http://www.consumerreports.org...25368

I checked the rear seat leg and it appears that the hinge does slide around the leg when the seat is folded. I placed my hand







there when folding the seat to evaluate it as an anchor point. I don't see a way that the strap can be attached to the leg without the hinge sliding over or under the strap. Unless the strap does not touch the hinge in anyway, I would think there is shredding risk with that install as well. If anything, it would be higher since it is metal touching the strap directly.
As far as I can tell, the tab comes over the top of the ring and when the seat bottom is pushed down, it slides forward underneath the ring. There is unused space between the ring and tab. The strap now takes up the unused space.
While in theory there is a risk of shredding, I wouldn't expect that since the seat's "tab" has rubber around it. My child is 6.5 months old and his infant seat was not moved once. I certainly would not recommend the anchor location I used for someone who moves the seat many times daily. I expect that the location would be fine for most but the seats will last for years and even with the rubber covered tab who knows the stress level placed on the strap after years of daily removal and installation of the seat.








I read that consumer reports article before purchasing my seat and I have the Roundabout not the Marathon. The issue they had with the Roundabout occurred when the Versa Tether was NOT attached. In my case, I have it attached so it should not be an issue.
Frankly, my biggest concern is that if the seat does not move (and it moves VERY little) will crash energy be transferred to my child since he will move?!?!?
Have you had your seat checked by a trained expert on seat installation?


----------



## TouaRhodesian (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_
I checked the rear seat leg and it appears that the hinge does slide around the leg when the seat is folded. I placed my hand







there when folding the seat to evaluate it as an anchor point. I don't see a way that the strap can be attached to the leg without the hinge sliding over or under the strap. Unless the strap does not touch the hinge in anyway, I would think there is shredding risk with that install as well. If anything, it would be higher since it is metal touching the strap directly.
As far as I can tell, the tab comes over the top of the ring and when the seat bottom is pushed down, it slides forward underneath the ring. There is unused space between the ring and tab. The strap now takes up the unused space.
While in theory there is a risk of shredding, I wouldn't expect that since the seat's "tab" has rubber around it. My child is 6.5 months old and his infant seat was not moved once. I certainly would not recommend the anchor location I used for someone who moves the seat many times daily. I expect that the location would be fine for most but the seats will last for years and even with the rubber covered tab who knows the stress level placed on the strap after years of daily removal and installation of the seat.








I read that consumer reports article before purchasing my seat and I have the Roundabout not the Marathon. The issue they had with the Roundabout occurred when the Versa Tether was NOT attached. In my case, I have it attached so it should not be an issue.
Frankly, my biggest concern is that if the seat does not move (and it moves VERY little) will crash energy be transferred to my child since he will move?!?!?
Have you had your seat checked by a trained expert on seat installation?

I scrunch the strap down so that the hinge is not affected by it.
As for your install, the tab slides rearward into the ring. Do you push the strap down to one side of the ring? If it is on top, then the tab will push the strap back.
Regarding the seatbelt vs. the LATCH, I understand it failed in the absence of the tether. So the tether helps the weaker LATCH system function better. Why would you want to use a weaker system, when you have a stronger one available? Especially if you NEVER remove your child seat.








I have wondered, too, about crash energy being directly transferred via a firm seat.
I have had "experts" give me bad installation advice in the past. Things that directly contradict basic installation instructions. It is tough to find true child safety seat experts.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (TouaRhodesian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TouaRhodesian* »_
I scrunch the strap down so that the hinge is not affected by it.
As for your install, the tab slides rearward into the ring. Do you push the strap down to one side of the ring? If it is on top, then the tab will push the strap back.
Regarding the seatbelt vs. the LATCH, I understand it failed in the absence of the tether. So the tether helps the weaker LATCH system function better. Why would you want to use a weaker system, when you have a stronger one available? Especially if you NEVER remove your child seat.








I have wondered, too, about crash energy being directly transferred via a firm seat.
I have had "experts" give me bad installation advice in the past. Things that directly contradict basic installation instructions. It is tough to find true child safety seat experts.


A few issues regarding the Consumer Reports article:
1) LATCH didn't fail, the problem was with the seat back tilt. 
2) The issue that Consumer Reports did have with LATCH and Britax was related to the Marathon NOT the Roundabout. I have the Roundabout. It is possible that they had a LATCH issue with the Roundabout but if so, it was unreported.
3) The Roundabout had an issue related to "rebound." It is unclear whether the issue is a function of the seat itself or the install. They never made it clear whether they used a seat belt or LATCH. It was clear they did NOT use the VERSA Tether (and probably used a seat belt since it is their preferred method).
Even with this issue, the Roundabout was still highly rated (whatever that is worth) in its category. Fortunately, I have the rebound problem solved. 
I cannot comment on LATCH in general. Regarding Consumer Reports and MY SEAT MODEL, there were NO reported issues with the seat and LATCH. I don't know where you got the impression that using LATCH for my seat was weaker since I've mentioned the Roundabout throughout my posts including the one you quoted.








If you are using a Marathon, then you have things to think about when using LATCH.
If I find anything related to crashes, child seats, and energy transfer to children I will share it. I guess the issue is probably simlar to normal car seats and adults (we ride in firmly mounted seats so why shouldn't our children).


----------



## TouaRhodesian (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (theswami)*

LATCH straps are not as strong as seatbelts. Period. This is irrefutable. Seatbelts are designed and tested to much higher weight ratings than LATCH straps.
Rebound is addressed through the use of the tether, and it is surprising that Consumer Reports tests without it. Well, maybe not so surprising given the lengths one must go to in order to find an anchor point for the tether in the high-tech Touareg.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (TouaRhodesian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TouaRhodesian* »_LATCH straps are not as strong as seatbelts. Period. This is irrefutable. Seatbelts are designed and tested to much higher weight ratings than LATCH straps. 

How do you know this? is this data published anywhere?


----------



## TouaRhodesian (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_
How do you know this? is this data published anywhere? 

There are no breaking strength requirements for LATCH belts.
http://www.epa.gov/fedrgstr/EP...5.htm


----------

